# Saw this sad little senior guy on the Ringold, Ga shelter site?



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Ringgold, GA | Pops

This little guy looks so sweet and sad. Is anyone in the Catoosa Co, Ga area?


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ugh :doh: Older dogs in the shelter are my weakness. I can't stand seeing an old dog (or any dog) in the shelter. :no:


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so close to borrowing the money from my Mom and driving down to Georgia to get him.... But I can't.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I emailed Adopt A Golden (Atlanta) and GRRA.


----------



## trainurdogs (May 20, 2010)

My heart is breaking for that poor guy... I hope someone takes him home soon! He looks so hopeful...


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if one needs a GA driver's license to pull a dog in Georgia? I CAN'T afford another dog right now, but I'm less than an hour away. I could go pull him for someone else if the GA rescues can't take him.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a kill shelter.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I doubt it. It's probably just a valid driver's license or other form of ID. You can call first thing and ask them though. Get him! Get him! Get him! lol Sorry, I'm a pushover for shelter dogs.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

There is another thread about this guy in the Rescue Cases. I don't know how to link it here. It said the family that found him was interesred in adopting him after his stray hold was up.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I literally don't have the adoption fee. (Student budget--no fin-aid for a few weeks.) But I have a tank of gas.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so relieved there's someone who is probably taking him.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I found the thread. It looks like a rescue or two are involved :crossfing


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you KateAnne and GoldenContriever. Thanks to you two, I will now sleep tonight.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"Pops" is listed under the GR rescue cases as well:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ases/91065-ga-pops-senior-golden-catoosa.html
His Petfinder page still shows him under adoptable. Does anyone know what his true status is?


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just got a response from TVGRR. They said, they were informed that his owners picked him up. I'm going to call the shelter and verify...


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

The shelter is closed until Monday (possibly Tuesday because of the holiday), so I'll call then.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kateann*

kateann

Did you find anything out from the shelter?


----------

